# Home Theater Help



## msupczak (Dec 11, 2010)

I just purchased a Samsung LED (Model UN40C6300) television. I plan to have a HD Cablebox going to it as well as a BlueRay player. I have a Bose speaker system in my walls with the subwoofer on the floor. The receiver i have is a Yamaha RX V740. What is the best way for the TV and receiver to interact so I can get benefits of the surround sound when I want it.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Use an optical audio cable to connect from the TV's audio output to the receiver's TV audio input. The receiver will decode the signal into the surround sound mode you select and send it on to the speakers. You can also do this with regular RCA cables but the single optical cable is neater and digital.


----------

